# Help! My house smells like pee



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

Our dog has been having some house training issues lately. Normally if she has an accident it's right by the front or back door.

With all of the warm weather and rain lately, however, it's become obvious to my hyper-sensitive nose that she's hidden a few spots.







She's a small dog so her puddles aren't always obvious.

I've mopped the whole house multiple times over the last few days (moving all furniture, etc), taken all of the area rugs out to the garage, washed the slipcovers just in case, etc and I STILL keep getting whiffs of dog urine.

What else can I do? I think part of the problem could be that it's probably soaked into our wood floors which are in desperate need of refinishing, but this is going to drive me crazy for the next few weeks until we have time to tackle that project.

I have candles burning now, but I don't want to mask the smell, I want to get rid of it.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

There are enzyme based sprays you can get at any pet store that are specifically designed to get rid of that odour. They really do work. You will likely have to spray a number of times, but you *can* de-smellify your house!


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

Luckily it's dog pee and not cat pee. I have never found an enzyme based product (or any for that matter!) that completely gets rid of that odor. I just ripped out carpets in our front room thanks to one of our cats. We are replacing the room with hardwood and installing french glass doors to keep them out of there.

If you go to a pet store and get a black light (I found a keychain type blacklight for $4.99 at Petco) you can pinpoint where the pee is exactly. Nature's Miracle runs about $25 a gallon, so it's good to know exactly where the pee is so you don't waste $25 spraying around randomly. If you don't think it's on the surface, you may just have to get down on your hands and knees and.......well.......sniff (ew! I know!)

Speaking of ew, there is another product that I found at Home Depot called "Ewwwwww" made by Bissell, I believe. I think it was a little cheaper and a lot of people have recommended that. Also, you can get gallons of OdoBan, but the smell of that stuff is really gross. Might work for dog pee (and it's cheap!)

Good luck...I so feel your pain!!!!


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

stuff called Anti-Icky Poo...IT WORKS ON CAT PEE !!!!!! Trust me! it also actuall yworks to get the musty oder out of front loader washers.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

We've used the anti-icky-poo and it does work very well. A local pet store recommended it highly for pet urine odors over the other options, including nature's miracle (which we've used & find works well also).

For really bad pet urine odors, I've done a few rounds with baking soda/vinegar before using a specialty cleanser, and eventually that'll seem to work out okay. Borax is good for odors too, but needs a little more caution using it around pets/kids - but if you knew you could leave it for an hour or so without a worry, that's another option (good used in the washer with anything that can go in there as well).

Anecdotally - I've sometimes found that when it's especially wet and warm outdoors I get the sense and smell that there's pet urine spots inside and there actually aren't, there's just something to the smell of the air instead and it all goes away once the weather changes. I usually go around over-smelling the house too, just to check and do spot cleaning too. So while it's good to clean and check around, it's totally possible that there isn't this vast unmissed territory covered in dog pee hiding in your house or that you have already taken care of it.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't had a dog in awhile but I always found vinegar worked quite well.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I would get enzyme cleaners.Great on any pee,poop,and puke.


----------

